# woah, you guys



## Aisling (Apr 5, 2012)

Okay guys, I just had a thought. Think about this for a second...
So you know how Mew is supposedly the ancestor of all Pokemon? This leads some people to think Mew is supposed to look, like, a fetus or something, since all vertebrates look pretty much the same at the fetal stage of development. Because vertebrates share a common ancestor, like Mew is the common ancestor of Pokemon.

And Pokemon are pretty much the only animals in the world, right? (in the games anyway) Pokemon and _humans_. Which are also vertebrates.


Is it possible Mew is _also the ancestor of humans_?

or maybe that's just a given and I'm stupid for only just realizing it


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 5, 2012)

Ooohh I like this idea. 

It connects nicely with my theory that humans in the Pokemon verse are a different type of Pokemon that maybe split off a long time ago and maybe changed a bit but still has some Pokemon-like characteristics (this would explain why, for example, Ash can survive being zapped by Pikachu a lot or that Rocket Grunt in GSC/HGSS was still alive after Hyper Beam from a _Dragonite_ - humans still have the durability other Pokemon do).

It also works nicely with that one Sinnoh myth about Pokemon and people having married/been one and the same.


----------



## Spatz (Apr 5, 2012)

Odd theory, but I'm not certain of it's likelihood, primarily due to a seeming devolution on the human aspect in that case.

Oh and:this page may claim otherwise in your, 'Pokemon are the only Animal's' thought.


----------



## Aisling (Apr 5, 2012)

Lirris said:


> Odd theory, but I'm not certain of it's likelihood, primarily due to a seeming devolution on the human aspect in that case.
> 
> Oh and:this page may claim otherwise in your, 'Pokemon are the only Animal's' thought.


Yeah, my boyfriend and I were just browsing through that. Pokemon Green (and by extension Pokemon FireRed) are the only games to mention specific animals though (I mean, an _Indian elephant_? In both instances? That's odd, and also implies there is an India) And as for Pikachu being the "mouse Pokemon" and all that, it could be that just out of design laziness Pokemon are categorized generally using words that coincidentally mean similar things in our world (like Magikarp, Barboach and Luvdisc are all "fish" but "fish" is just an umbrella term and there's no plain old "fish" animal) I've always considered the anime and manga to be their own separate things as far as canon goes.

And humans aren't necessarily "worse" than Pokemon. Evolution doesn't go in any particular direction, like from "dumb" to "smart" or "weak" to "strong", but whatever just happens to be best at surviving. In our world, there are a lot of things we can't do, and things we do that others are better at (for example, ants are pretty crazy), but we have technology and some mastery over electricity and things. I've never thought Pokemon weren't sentient and are just dumb animals, but... you don't really see Pokemon building cities the way people do.



Coloursfall said:


> Ooohh I like this idea.
> 
> It connects nicely with my theory that humans in the Pokemon verse are a different type of Pokemon that maybe split off a long time ago and maybe changed a bit but still has some Pokemon-like characteristics (this would explain why, for example, Ash can survive being zapped by Pikachu a lot or that Rocket Grunt in GSC/HGSS was still alive after Hyper Beam from a _Dragonite_ - humans still have the durability other Pokemon do).
> 
> It also works nicely with that one Sinnoh myth about Pokemon and people having married/been one and the same.


_Precisely_!


----------



## Spatz (Apr 5, 2012)

But, if humans had evolved from Pokemon, why are they incapable of maniputlating some sort of attack capabilities?


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 5, 2012)

Lirris said:


> But, if humans had evolved from Pokemon, why are they incapable of maniputlating some sort of attack capabilities?


It probably evolved out of them - since humans were smart and could figure out ways to control other Pokemon, they didn't need attacks, so they kinda dropped off after a while. It's like people in real life - we don't have sharp claws or teeth or flight abilities or what have you like other animals, since we're smart enough to make our own.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 5, 2012)

Eh. It's a nice theory but I don't personally like it. And aren't a ton of pokémon invertebrates?

You see, my headcanon has always been that humans are the only creatures that _don't_ have the energy that gives pokémon their abilities, and that's why they aren't as damaged by attacks like Pikachu's electricity- the attacks have an energy component that can't do anything to humans since humans aren't of any type at all. Normal-type attacks do normal amounts of damage to, say, Water-types because of their energies affecting each other neutrally, but Normal-type attacks do even less than that to humans because humans have no pokémon-energy-field at all.


----------



## Aisling (Apr 5, 2012)

Mew still has access to the moves invertebrate Pokemon learn, but that still only supports Mew as the genetic ancestor of all Pokemon and humans wouldn't necessarily be included there...  I was just saying the whole fetus parallel might imply Mew could be the ancestor of pretty much everything, if you include all vertebrates and not just the vertebrate Pokemon.

The energy theory is neat though! I always wondered why people don't just get slaughtered left and right by Pokemon who can accidentally set forest fires and stun Indian Elephant-sized things but now it makes some sense. Either they're just attack-less Pokemon themselves or there's that lack of energy interaction... or whatever you'd call that. :p


----------



## Coroxn (Apr 5, 2012)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> You see, my headcanon has always been that humans are the only creatures that _don't_ have the energy that gives pokémon their abilities, and that's why they aren't as damaged by attacks like Pikachu's electricity- the attacks have an energy component that can't do anything to humans since humans aren't of any type at all. Normal-type attacks do normal amounts of damage to, say, Water-types because of their energies affecting each other neutrally, but Normal-type attacks do even less than that to humans because humans have no pokémon-energy-field at all.


This and ever-human-is-insane-and-Pokémon-are-all-a-hallucination-which-is-why-no-one-uses-them-for-renewable-energy-or-to-directly-attack-humans are tied for my favourite.


----------



## golden999 (Apr 5, 2012)

So, in other words, you're saying that humans are basically pokemon, but typeless. They also lost their attacks because they are so smart. In that case, wouldn't Alakazam, Metagross, and all the other smart Pokemon lose moves too?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 5, 2012)

Maybe they do use them for renewable energy and we just don't see it! A few dozen quagsire with Surf and a hydroelectric plant would just about do it, and that's only if you don't feel like wiring a tynamo up to a... well, a wire and then zapping up some green power!

aaaand now I'm picturing a couple of tynamo being used as a defibrillator during a blackout aaaaah


----------



## Coloursfall (Apr 5, 2012)

paul999 said:


> So, in other words, you're saying that humans are basically pokemon, but typeless. They also lost their attacks because they are so smart. In that case, wouldn't Alakazam, Metagross, and all the other smart Pokemon lose moves too?


That's a different kind of smart - it's not 'high IQ' it's more 'how to use other things to make up for lack of skills'! And Alakazam, for example, has a high IQ and uses its mind for psychic powers, while a human can find out a way to use its surroundings to make weapons or tools.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah, I always thought that alakazam, metagross, etc., were all super-smart but, like any pokémon, unusually bad at strategizing in the long term. Thus, we get wild pokémon using Screech when they only have Special moves, and stuff like that. It's also probably why humans do so well for themselves without ~magic powers~, and why a lot of pokémon presumably seek out human trainers.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Apr 5, 2012)

One quick thing:



Alraune said:


> (I mean, an _Indian elephant_? In both instances? That's odd, and also implies there is an India)


Lt. Surge is the "Lightning American" in even the recent canon games; mew was first discovered in Guyana. If there's an America (presumably meaning North America/USA specifically) and a Guyana, why can't there be an India, a Japan, a China, so on and so forth? They may have wanted to downplay mentions of the real world/equivalent locations in the recent games, but I doubt the actual existence of Poké-China was retconned out and should not be assumed to be canon or anything.

Which doesn't necessarily say one thing or the other about humans being pokémon or not, regular animals existing or not; how exactly the pokémon world correlates to ours is another headcanon discussion entirely. It's just that it's the elephants themselves that are potentially unusual, not necessarily the implication that there's an India.


----------



## Momo(th) (Apr 6, 2012)

I always thought that humans evolved from Mankeys and Primeapes. It explain how some people can move boulders or do otherwise impossible physical things.

Also, if some humans have psychic powers, does that make them more related to Psychics like Gardevoir and Alakazam instead of Primeapes and machamps? Or are they like the "X-Men" of the Poke-verse with unusual genes?


----------



## Autumn (Apr 6, 2012)

if mew is the ancestor of all pokémon and humans too that implies humans are evolutionary relatives of pokémon!

_suddenly everything makes sense_


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 6, 2012)

polymetric has a hoarding problem

only instead of old newspapers she keeps stacks of printouts of Terry T. posts

it's sad and also kind of smelly i recommend holding your breath



Seraph said:


> Also, if some humans have psychic powers, does that make them more  related to Psychics like Gardevoir and Alakazam instead of Primeapes and  machamps? Or are they like the "X-Men" of the Poke-verse with unusual  genes?


Nah, my guess is that psychics can manipulate whatever mental forces  that Psychic-types are able to naturally. It's like how some people have  the same Aura-powers that lucario have.


----------



## Autumn (Apr 6, 2012)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> polymetric has a hoarding problem
> 
> only instead of old newspapers she keeps stacks of printouts of Terry T. posts


quite literally my user notepad thingy is a list of links to every fic turbo's written that's still around plus some on the bulbapedia forums

... i get a kick out of people like terry t and turbo's posts okay?? (also kidpixkid)


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 7, 2012)

What about Pokemon in the Human-like egg group? I think it's highly likely that in the Pokemon world, these Pokemon have a biological link to humans.


----------



## golden999 (Apr 7, 2012)

In that case, would that mean that, since humans are basically Pokemon, they could breed with Pokemon in the Human-like egg group? Because if it does, I just figured out an amazing fanfic idea.


----------

